# Battlefield 3: Umfangreicher Patch am 4. Juni



## kero81 (31. Mai 2012)

DICE hat mitgeteilt, dass der Shooter “Battlefield 3″ am 4. Juni mit einem umfangreichen Update bedacht wird. Die Aktualisierung bringt zahlreiche Änderungen mit sich und widmet sich unter anderem dem oft bemängelten M26-Dart-Bug.

Während die “Supressive Fire”-Effekte abgeschwächt und zahlreiche Bugfixes vorgenommen, erhält die Konsolen-Version des Shooters eine Unterstützung für Farbenblinde.

*Auszug aus dem Changelog:*

Massive Battlefield 3 update goes live June 4-5
[DICE] H Brun |  05.31.12 | 341 comments


We are very happy to present the contents of our next Battlefield 3 game update! This is a big one, rolling out June 4-5. Read on for the full details, including a solution to the M26 dart issue, reduced suppression, and the introduction of colorblind support on console.

The next Battlefield 3 update goes live June 4-5 on all formats. As usual, the period between the last update and this upcoming one has been spent listening to our community, tweaking parameters, balancing performance, and eliminating issues that we have found with your help. In short, the June update will make sure Battlefield 3 plays even better.

The full June update change list is featured below. Changes are valid across all platforms (PC, PlayStation3, and Xbox 360) unless stated otherwise. The schedule for this update is:
PC and Xbox 360 worldwide: June 4th
PlayStation 3 in Japan/Asia: June 5th
PlayStation 3 in all other regions: June 4th
*
How to download the June update on your platform*
PC: As soon as you start your Origin client, the latest game update will automatically start downloading (unless you’ve disabled the option “Automatically keep my games up to date”, in which case it will start downloading when you try to run the game). In Battlelog, you will be notified from the Game Manager. Once you acknowledge the update, it will start downloading within the Origin client.

*PlayStation 3:* When you start the game, you will be prompted that there is an update available. To continue, you must accept the update, which will install automatically.
*
Xbox 360:* You will be prompted there is an update available. If you accept it, it will download. If you do not accept it at this time, you can find it manually in the in-game store or on Xbox Live Marketplace, named Multiplayer Update 3. If you do not locate it manually this way, you will be prompted again the next time you start the game.

Before we dive into the full change list, we would like to focus on a few of the biggest additions in this update. Let us know what you think in the comments section below.

*M26 dart situation resolved*
Some of you have noticed lately how a certain loadout has been overpowered. When the M26 Lightweight Shotgun System was mounted under an assault rifle with a heavy barrel, the M26 would accidentally fire assault rifle bullets instead of shotgun pellets. This is fixed in the June update.
*
Somewhat reduced suppression effect*
Since the last update, there has been an interesting debate on the increased suppression effect we introduced. While a lot of players like the increased effect and the possibilities it introduced, some players felt suppression was becoming too powerful. Now, we are dialing the suppression effect back a notch. It will still be higher than it was prior to any of our patches. Let us know what you think of this tweak.

*Improved VTOL fighter jet (F35) performance*
Based on community feedback, we have improved the performance of the F35 in Back to Karkand to better match that of the SU35, particularly when it comes to turning speed.

*FULL JUNE (“MULTIPLAYER UPDATE 3″) CHANGE LIST BELOW*

*Vehicle related changes*
> Tweaked the F35 handling to more closely resemble that of the SU35 (see above).
> Jet & helicopter ECM Jammer should now deflect missiles more reliably when it is active.
> Fixed an issue where vehicles wouldn’t spawn if their intended space was occupied by a deployable gadget. The vehicle will now spawn as intended and the gadget will be destroyed in the process.
> Fixed AA missiles not doing damage to vehicles moving at very high speeds.
> Reduced the direct damage from unguided Javelins to require better side hits for a 1 hit disable. This was previously too forgiving and easy to accomplish.
> Removed the direct damage from aircraft launched guided missiles. Players will need to have laser designated targets for full effectiveness.
> Adjusted the helicopter rockets to their original prepatch damage value against armored vehicles. This is a reduction; a revert of a knock on effect that was introduced accidentally.
> Fixed the US Tank Guided Shell doing the reverse damage values when guided and unguided.
> Adjusted the M224 mortar damage against vehicles. Some tweaks and adjustments in a previous update accidentally increased its effectiveness greater than intended.
> Increased the range on the AA guns so they can reach vehicles hovering at the maximum height in select maps.
> Replaced the VDV buggy on Gulf of Oman (Back to Karkand) with the DPV buggy for both teams at the City flag.
> Fixed a bug where some vehicle unlocks were still enabled after the player left the vehicle.

*Soldier and gadget related changes*
> Reduced the inaccuracy added when in suppression. There is still an enhanced suppression compared to the initial state in the game, but the effect is now less than it was in the last patch (see above).
> Reduced input lag for gamepads/joysticks on all platforms. Aiming as a soldier when using a gamepad or joystick should now be more responsive.
> Tweaked the deploy times on gadgets to be faster to deploy in high stress combat situations.
> Greatly improved the responsiveness when deploying a bipod when going prone and shortly after moving.  The bipod deploy should no longer abort if the player deploys the bipod immediately after stopping.
> Fixed bug where you couldn’t deploy the mortar anywhere on Grand Bazaar.
> When changing the accessories of a weapon in the Customize screen, the weapon previously selected in the Deploy screen will now automatically be selected when entering the Accessories screen.
> Increased the effectiveness of the Aim Assist at close range. Testing in Close Quarters proved our current assist to be inadequate in tight quarters. This is a global change, and will improve the effectiveness of Aim Assist for all modes and maps. Aim Assist over distance is still significantly less effective. This is console only, as Aim Assist is not present on PC. If you prefer, you can also turn it off on console.
> Players will now spawn on the Radio Beacon looking in the same direction the Beacon is facing. The Beacon always faces in the direction the player is facing when it is planted. Previously the Beacon’s direction had no impact on the player’s spawn direction.
> The Spawn Preview camera on the Spawn Beacon has been updated to better reflect the direction the player will be looking when he spawns.
> 40mm smoke now stays longer again.
> Tweaked some tracers on sniper rounds to have better visibility at range (the tracers are smaller).
> Tweaked the flashlight so it is less blinding at the edge of the screen.
> Fixed bug where you couldn’t pick up your deployed gadgets after being revived.

*Weapons related changes*
> Fixed a bug where Heavy Barrels and Underslung Shotguns could be over powered. (This is the so called M26 dart issue, see above)
> All semi-automatic sniper rifles now properly have shorter range when using a suppressor.
> The L96 now properly shoots where the iron sights are aimed. The position was previously offset.
> The SKS now has the proper damage values when using a suppressor. The damage was previously too low at close range.
> Slightly reduced the suppression effect of SKS rounds.
> Decreased the long range damage of the SKS to highlight its close to medium range role.
> Slightly decreased the foregrip aimed accuracy penalty on the M4A1 to bring it in line with other guns.
> Slightly increased the foregrip aimed accuracy penalty on the SCAR-H to bring it in line with other guns.
> Reduced some of the vertical recoil and zoomed accuracy penalties added to the FAMAS in the previous update.
> F2000 foregrip accuracy penalty reduced and recoil reduction bonus increased.
> AEK971 foregrip recoil reduction bonus increased.
> SG553 foregrip recoil reduction bonus increased.
> FAMAS foregrip recoil reduction bonus increased.
> Fixed the M416’s M26 with Flechettes not having a name in the kill log.
> Fixed so all clip based LMGs have Extended Mags as an available unlock.
> All semi-automatic shotguns now fire at 220rpm. There was previously simply a small difference between them, whereas now they have different pellet counts instead of rates of fire.
> Improved the recoil and accuracy of the M26 to match the 870.
> Reduced the impact suppression has on shotguns. Shotguns are still affected by Suppression but it should no longer significantly impact their accuracy from the hip as it previously did.
> The 870’s pump speed has been increased slightly from 0.55 seconds to 0.48 seconds. The empty reload time for the 870 has also been reduced slightly.
> Improved the accuracy of aimed shotguns when on the move.
> The Saiga’s recoil has been reduced.
> The M1014 now fires 10 projectiles. The other semi auto shotguns have 9 pellets, and since the M1014 has a lower mag size and a slower reload it now fires 10 pellets to give it some edge.
> The USAS-12 now fires 7 projectiles.
> The MK3A1 now fires 8 projectiles.
> Fixed so the weapon’s fire mode is saved between spawns.

*Miscellaneous changes*
> Added colorblind option for consoles (see above).
> Added colorblind icon for squad leader (all formats).
> Added the option for console server admins to show a symbol in the server browser signifying custom rules are in effect (see above).
> Fixed an issue where footsteps couldn’t be heard behind you.
> Fixed so that the arming of an M-COM station will not be cancelled if you look at a dropped weapon.
> Fixed exploit where you could teleport to the AA gun on carriers by firing an EOD bot at its door.
> Fixed co-op ammo HUD not showing on first enter.
> Fixed so you get prompted if you really want to switch team when pressing the Switch team button.
> Fixed so that Assignments are being correctly sorted on the My Soldier\Assignments screen.
> Fixed issue with commorose not working on soldiers in vehicles (PC).
> Added blinking capture point icons in the 3D HUD, and added blinking neutral icons in objectives bar.
> Composed a more informative error message for when a console player attempts to rent a server in a location where there are currently no servers available.
> Fix for dog tag icons in the My Soldier/Assignments screen appearing slightly stretched.
> Fixed some tracers appearing behind the soldier or vehicle that fired them.
> Potential random audio crash fix.
*
Der Veröffentlichungszeitplan:*

    PC und Xbox 360 weltweit: 4. Juni
    PlayStation 3 in Japan/Asien: 5. Juni
    PlayStation 3 in allen anderen Regionen: 4. Juni

Quelle: play3.de

Wahnsinn, für mich klingt das echt gut! Was denkt die Community über das kommende Update? Freut ihr euch drauf oder findet ihr es gut so wie es jetzt ist?

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Mai 2012)

Ob ich mich freuen kann, wird das Update zeigen. ImMo läuft es überhaupt nicht.
Ein Absturz nach dem anderen......


----------



## debalz (31. Mai 2012)

das was ich verstehe klingt gut - aber was heißt z.B. "foregrip recoil reduction bonus increased" ? oder "the foregrip aimed accuracy penalty"


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2012)

"foregrip recoil reduction bonus increased" heisst das du mit dem Frontgriff einen höheren Bonus auf das Vertikale Verreissen der Waffe hast, will heissen sie verreisst weniger damit.


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

"the foregrip aimed accuracy penalty" dürfte heißen, dass der Frontgriff im Zoom die Präzision veringert, was aber irgenwie keinen Sinn ergibt


----------



## orca113 (31. Mai 2012)

Wichtig ist das der Mass Dart Bug weg ist und die was an dem Supression Effekt machen den ich auch zu heftig finde. Schön ist auch das der Feuermodus nun gespeichert bleiben soll.


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

Das wurde schon lange gewünscht


----------



## killer89 (31. Mai 2012)

Suppression Effekt? Was is das (und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit der Übersetzung  )

Mal im Ernst: Schön und gut, dass es Patches gibt, die auch Bugs beheben und vielleicht auch mal was kostenlos hinzufügen. Andererseits nervt es mich tierisch, zumal die Patches meist riesig sind und man mit einer 2 Mbit-Leitung surft. Dann hat man nen ganzen Tag nichts von nem teuer gekauften Spiel 
Gibt es da nicht andere Wege!?!!???

MfG


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

Suppression ist Unterdrückung, also wenn Kugeln neben dir einschlagen und das Bild verschwimmt


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2012)

killer89 schrieb:


> Suppression Effekt? Was is das (und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit der Übersetzung  )
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Schön und gut, dass es Patches gibt, die auch Bugs beheben und vielleicht auch mal was kostenlos hinzufügen. Andererseits nervt es mich tierisch, zumal die Patches meist riesig sind und man mit einer 2 Mbit-Leitung surft. Dann hat man nen ganzen Tag nichts von nem teuer gekauften Spiel
> Gibt es da nicht andere Wege!?!!???
> ...



Arbeiten gehen und nebenher runterladen, über nacht runterladen, sich nicht so anstellen das man mal einen tag nicht spielen kann. Das wären schonmal drei "andere Wege"...


----------



## Atma (31. Mai 2012)

Extremer Push für die stationäre/mobile Flugabwehr und der völlig gerechtfertigte Nerf für Helis und Flugzeuge. Air Maps werden endlich wieder spielbar! Danke dafür, Dice. Kann ich also endlich mal wieder BF3 hervorkramen


----------



## killer89 (31. Mai 2012)

kero81 schrieb:
			
		

> Arbeiten gehen und nebenher runterladen, über nacht runterladen, sich nicht so anstellen das man mal einen tag nicht spielen kann. Das wären schonmal drei "andere Wege"...



Nur ist es meist am Wochenende so, dass man überhaupt die Zeit hat zum Zocken und dann nicht arbeiten geht oder "über Nacht" reichlich blöd ist wenn es bereis Sonntag ist und man zuvor damit verbracht hat zu arbeiten und keinen Gedanken ans Zocken verschwendet hat. Spontan ist was anderes, wenn man immer dran denken muss, dass mal wieder ein 2 GB Update ansteht.

MfG


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

Der Panzer ist immer noch zu schwach: 2xRPG in den A**** und man kann ihn vergessen


----------



## Atma (1. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Der Panzer ist immer noch zu schwach: 2xRPG in den A**** und man kann ihn vergessen


 Der Arsch war schon immer die schwächste Stelle des Panzers


----------



## stefan.net82 (1. Juni 2012)

Da wird dann ja ganz schön was gepatched...am besten noch die Privatdaten der Kunden unangetastet lassen, Origin zum Mond schicken und alle sind zufrieden


----------



## Crytek09 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich finde Battlefield 3 braucht mal ein bischen mer Realismus mir geht es einfach aufem ........ wen jeder mit ne RPG rum rennt es ist einfach nur totales Choas was ich langsam nich mehr mag an Anfang ging das noch so aber jetzt ich spiels kaum noch Jet hier rpg da Granate da und Sniper verseucht is es auch noch mein Vorschlag RPGs limitieren sowie Sniper und ein gescheiten WW2 DLC rausbringen dan rüh ichs wieder an


----------



## ich111 (1. Juni 2012)

Atma schrieb:


> Der Arsch war schon immer die schwächste Stelle des Panzers


 Schon aber in BF3 sind die Panzer gegen Infantrie recht schwach, in den Vorgängern war der Panzer deutlich stärker


----------



## ULKi22 (1. Juni 2012)

Ein paar der Updates klingen echt gut. Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Push (1. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Schon aber in BF3 sind die Panzer gegen Infantrie recht schwach, in den Vorgängern war der Panzer deutlich stärker


 
also zB BC2 ( PC ) zwei Treffer und Panzer war weg ... 
man muss halt nur wissen wo man treffen muss ...


----------



## Ghostknight (1. Juni 2012)

Hier gibts das ganze auch auf Deutsch -> Battlefield - Update - Foren - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Reduzierte Ungenauigkeit unter Unterdrückungsfeuer. Der Effekt ist höher  als beim Release, aber niedriger als nach dem letzten Update.
-Hoffentlich wirds so erträglich wobei ich es sowieso unrealistisch finde keiner wird durch vorbeifliegende Kugeln halb blind  und die kugeln verfehlen -trotz das der lauf auf den Gegner zeigt.. 

Einer der Gründe warum ich seit 1 Woche nach dem Patch aufgehört habe bf3 zu zocken

Zum Glück kommt der Patch vor dem dlc aber sie könnten ruhig mehr Patches bringen vorallen für Bugfixes .. zb den m26 Dart fix hätten sie genausogut 1 Woche nach dem Patch aufspielen können..

Die Effektivität der Zielhilfe auf kurze Entfernung wurde erhöht. Die  Tests in Close Quarters haben gezeigt, dass die bisherige Zielhilfe in  engen Räumen nicht effektiv genug war. Diese Änderung wirkt sich auf  alle Karten und Spielmodi aus. Die Zielhilfe ist auf große Entfernungen  weniger effektiv. Dieser Punkt trifft nur für die Konsolen zu, auf dem  PC ist die Zielhilfe nicht verfügbar. Sie kann auf den Konsolen  ebenfalls ausgeschaltet werden.
-Na wieviele werdens ausschalten? :x

Die Leuchtspuren einiger Snipergeschosse wurden angepasst (werden schmaler)
Die taktischen Lampen wurden angepasst, der Blendeffekt am Rand des Bildschirms wird geringer
-Auch nette Änderungen, die Geschosse waren nach dem Patch VIEL zu groß .. aus weite entfernungen haben sie den Gegner im Flug verdeckt..
-Na hoffentlich sind die 'tragbaren Sonnen' jetzt auch Taclights..

Die USAS verschießt nun 7 Schrotkugeln
Die MK3A1 verschießt nun 8 Schrotkugeln
- klingt 'realisitsch' obwohl die beiden Waffen fast gleich sind..

Alle halbautomatischen Schrotgewehre haben nun eine Feuerrate von 220  Schuss/min, vorher gab es einen Unterschied, der nun von der Anzahl der  Schrotkugel ausgeglichen wird
-Klingt eigentlich nicht so gut da es dann 1-2 Pumpguns gibt die Stärker sind als die anderen aufgrund der höheren Kugelzahl, wobei jetzt alle ziemlich gleich gut sind, Automatische ( USAS-12, MK3A1 ) mal außer acht gelassen

Die Waffen speichern nun den eingestellten Feuermodus beim Wiedereinstieg
- Nice hat mich schon immer genervt


----------



## KeKs (1. Juni 2012)

Ich bin echt gespannt wie das Update sein wird ..... und wie sich das Gameplay verhält.


----------



## Hübie (1. Juni 2012)

Hahahaaa.. ich spiel das Spiel seit Monaten nicht mehr und die habens noch net gebacken bekommen die Waffen anzupassen   Ein Trauerspiel. Ich hoffe dass ich mit dem Juni-Patch mal wieder spielen kann und die unsichtbaren Mauern weitgehend entfernt wurden.

LG Hübie


----------



## X2theZ (1. Juni 2012)

klingt doch alles mal nach überlegten verbesserungen. 
ob es dann wirklich verbesserungen sind, wird sich erst im spiel zeigen, denn unter beschreibungen wie "die genauigkeit wurde ein bisschen erhöht" usw... kann man sich ja nicht wirklich was vorstellen ^^
also einfach mal den 4. abwarten und schaun, wie es sich dann im spiel auswirkt.

dass die jets den aa-raketen jetzt nicht mehr davon fliegen können find ich gut. echte überflieger sind ja jetzt noch überhaupt nicht vom himmel zu bekommen. jet wird erfasst - raketen fliegen hinterher - jet haut nachbrenner rein - raketen verhungern elendig und pilot lacht sich eins ins fäustchen.


----------



## kero81 (1. Juni 2012)

Oooooohja, die jets waren/sind viel zu stark. Find das alles sehr unbalanced. Ick freu mir.


----------



## kuer (1. Juni 2012)

killer89 schrieb:


> Nur ist es meist am Wochenende so, dass man überhaupt die Zeit hat zum Zocken und dann nicht arbeiten geht oder "über Nacht" reichlich blöd ist wenn es bereis Sonntag ist und man zuvor damit verbracht hat zu arbeiten und keinen Gedanken ans Zocken verschwendet hat. Spontan ist was anderes, wenn man immer dran denken muss, dass mal wieder ein 2 GB Update ansteht.
> 
> MfG




Also verstehe ich dich und deine Posts richtig. Du willst auf Verbesserungen des Games was du spielst verzichten, weil du in der Zeit das Game nicht spielen kannst???? Liest du dir das mal durch was du schreibst. UNd dann gibst du deiner Leitung die schuld, weil du ja nur eine geringe Bandbreite hast.
Sei mir nicht böse, aber was sagt dein artz dazu . Du bist einer von denen , denen man es nie recht machen kann. Updates sind schlecht weil du sie Laden must und auf spielen verzichten must. Ohne updates ist es schlecht , weil es Bugs gibt. Wie hätest du es den gerne. Das eine von Dice vorbeikommt und dir alles vor Ort macht?????
Junge hör dir mal selber zu, was du von dir gibst. Sorry, selten so einen Mü... gelesen.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2012)

Hübie schrieb:


> Hahahaaa.. ich spiel das Spiel seit Monaten nicht mehr und die habens noch net gebacken bekommen die Waffen anzupassen  Ein Trauerspiel.
> LG Hübie


 
Ist doch normal, wenn man sehr viele Waffen einbaut, welche dann auch noch mit verschiedenem Equipment ausgestattet werden können. Das kann noch einige Monate dauern bis das gut ausbalanciert ist.

Als ein Trauerspiel würde ich das aber nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich nur ein Bugfix und Feintununing zum letzten Patch  Aber endlich ist dann der M26 Bug weg, und kann diese dann auch wieder mit skill und gutem Gefühl benutzen...


----------



## killer89 (1. Juni 2012)

kuer schrieb:
			
		

> Also verstehe ich dich und deine Posts richtig. Du willst auf Verbesserungen des Games was du spielst verzichten, weil du in der Zeit das Game nicht spielen kannst???? Liest du dir das mal durch was du schreibst. UNd dann gibst du deiner Leitung die schuld, weil du ja nur eine geringe Bandbreite hast.
> Sei mir nicht böse, aber was sagt dein artz dazu . Du bist einer von denen , denen man es nie recht machen kann. Updates sind schlecht weil du sie Laden must und auf spielen verzichten must. Ohne updates ist es schlecht , weil es Bugs gibt. Wie hätest du es den gerne. Das eine von Dice vorbeikommt und dir alles vor Ort macht?????
> Junge hör dir mal selber zu, was du von dir gibst. Sorry, selten so einen Mü... gelesen.



Ich verstehe nur nicht, was genau dabei geändert  wird, dass es immer soo riesig werden muss... wenn ein paar Zeichen in z.B. einer .ini geändert werden? Das kleinste Update, an das ich mich erinnere, war 500 MB groß... Wünschenswert wären auch die Bugfixes und neue Karten, sofern es mal neue gibt, geteilt anzubieten. Das wäre in Zeiten von kostenpflichtigen DLCs, die früher oft als übergroßer, kostenloser Patch rausgegeben werden ein wahrer Dienst am Kunden. Nicht zu vergessen die Gängelung mit Origin und anderen DRM Systemen...


----------



## kero81 (1. Juni 2012)

Maps und patches werden doch getrennt angeboten??? Was hast du denn?!


----------



## killer89 (1. Juni 2012)

Hab ich was falsch gemacht? Ich hab immer nur die Updatefunktion von Origin und da zieht er alles...


----------



## wheeler (1. Juni 2012)

Da muss ich mir ja schon wieder ne neue knifte suchen lol


----------



## kero81 (1. Juni 2012)

Killer, überleg doch mal was du geschrieben hast. Wie viele Updates gab es jetzt schon und wie viele mappacks?! Wenn du die limited hast, hast Du das eine mappack doch schon. Wo zieht dann origin immer maps und patches zusammen??? Manchmal frage ich mich echt ob Leute vor dem schreiben auch ihr gehirnchen Nutzen...


----------



## weddingcrasher (1. Juni 2012)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ob ich mich freuen kann, wird das Update zeigen. ImMo läuft es überhaupt nicht.
> Ein Absturz nach dem anderen......



Hatte ich am Anfang auch mal, bei mir lags am billigen telekom Router. Da hats etwas geholfen das uPnP auszuschalten. Richtig funktioniert hats aber trotzdem nicht und auf dauer kann das ja keine Lösung sein. Habe jetzt eine Fritzbox, und läuft super. Ansonsten würde ich falls noch nicht geschehen dem Support Beine machen


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2012)

Es lief vorher ohne Ausfälle. Habe das BS und alles andere neu installiert...........(neue SSD)


----------



## GTA 3 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich finde die Niederhaltung gerade ziemlich extrem, man sieht rein gar nichts!


----------



## DarkMo (1. Juni 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Killer, überleg doch mal was du geschrieben hast. Wie viele Updates gab es jetzt schon und wie viele mappacks?! Wenn du die limited hast, hast Du das eine mappack doch schon. Wo zieht dann origin immer maps und patches zusammen??? Manchmal frage ich mich echt ob Leute vor dem schreiben auch ihr gehirnchen Nutzen...


 die limited hatte die karten noch ned mit an bord. man hatte sie nur kostenlos bekommen. ziehen musste man sie aber wie alle anderen auch - zusammen mit dem patch. also unrecht hat er so gesehn nich ^^ allerdings gabs soviele mappacks ja nu auch wieder ned. eben eins bisher ^^ die anderen patches waren dann ja auch ned mehrere gb schwer, sondern 200-500mb? irgendwie sowas wars glaube.

naja, nach dem patch schau ichs mir vllt auch nochma an. so wies jetz is, isses für mich unspielbar gewesen :/


----------



## kühlprofi (1. Juni 2012)

Liegt wohl daran, dass die Maps zum release noch nicht exisitierten. Sowie die DLC's - die werden kaum schon fertig entwickelt worden sein, sonst könnte man sie schon längst kaufen.
Und zur Dateigrösse der Updates. Natürlich könnte Dice Maps wie in bf1942 hinpflatschen mit nur 100 Objekten auf der Map - dann wäre die Updategrösse auch kleiner ^^.


----------



## kero81 (1. Juni 2012)

DarKo, unspielbar isses nu aber wirklich nicht. Klar gibt es Balanceprobleme, aber so das man es garnicht spielen kann isses nicht. Ich hatte kurz nach dem letzten Update auch so meine Probleme(Supression usw,) aber jetzt hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und es läuft wieder. Naja, warten wir einfach ab was kommen wird.


----------



## killer89 (1. Juni 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Killer, überleg doch mal was du geschrieben hast. Wie viele Updates gab es jetzt schon und wie viele mappacks?! Wenn du die limited hast, hast Du das eine mappack doch schon. Wo zieht dann origin immer maps und patches zusammen??? Manchmal frage ich mich echt ob Leute vor dem schreiben auch ihr gehirnchen Nutzen...


Ich überlege und ja, es gab bislang 3-5 Updates, jedes davon war mehrere 100 MB groß, wenn nicht gar über 1-2 GB, wobei eines davon besonders groß war (eben das Update mit dem ersten DLC und den Maps)
Das mit den Maps und Patches war auf deine Aussage bezogen, dass die getrennt angeboten werden - haben wir wohl aneinander vorbei geredet. Und ja, ich nutze mein "Gehirnchen", wenn euch meine Meinung nicht passt, ignoriert sie doch einfach! 



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Niederhaltung gerade ziemlich extrem, man sieht rein gar nichts!



Es ist doch sowieso unrealistisch, dass die Sicht verschwimmt, wenn die Kugeln um einen herum fliegen. Nicht, dass ich jetzt wüsste, wie das ist, aber bei mir verschwimmt die Sicht bei einem vorbeifliegenden Fußball doch auch nicht... erst wenn ich ihn in die  bekomme 



DarkMo schrieb:


> die limited hatte die karten noch ned mit an bord. man hatte sie nur kostenlos bekommen. ziehen musste man sie aber wie alle anderen auch - zusammen mit dem patch. also unrecht hat er so gesehn nich ^^ allerdings gabs soviele mappacks ja nu auch wieder ned. eben eins bisher ^^ die anderen patches waren dann ja auch ned mehrere gb schwer, sondern 200-500mb? irgendwie sowas wars glaube.
> 
> naja, nach dem patch schau ichs mir vllt auch nochma an. so wies jetz is, isses für mich unspielbar gewesen :/



Danke  
Selbst 200 MB dauern bei 2 Mbit noch relativ lange. Ich sehe ja ein, dass man eine solch große Entwicklung wie BF3, gerade mit so vielen Waffen, Fahrzeugen und Maps eben nicht von Beginn an 100% perfekt haben kann, finde es aber trotzdem recht unverständlich, dass die Updates so "groß" sein müssen. Es kann doch nicht jeder ne DSL16000 haben, wo das mal eben in 5 Minuten erledigt ist... . Das ist ja nicht nur bei BF3 der Fall, sondern auch bei FIFA, WoT oder aktuell Max Payne 3 und unzähligen anderen Spielen wo bereits am Starttag oder kurz danach Patches draußen sind, weil Fehler gefunden wurden.



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, dass die Maps zum release noch nicht exisitierten. Sowie die DLC's - die werden kaum schon fertig entwickelt worden sein, sonst könnte man sie schon längst kaufen.
> *Und zur Dateigrösse der Updates. Natürlich könnte Dice Maps wie in bf1942 hinpflatschen mit nur 100 Objekten auf der Map - dann wäre die Updategrösse auch kleiner ^^*.



Was ja schon dadurch egalisiert wird, dass wir ja schon festgestellt haben, dass es bisher erst ein Mappack gab. Davon abgesehen, sehe ich ein, dass höher aufgelöste Texturen und mehr Objekte mehr Platz einnehmen. 

Und nein, ich will schon, dass meine Spiele aktuell sind und flüssig laufen bzw. nicht abstürzen. Für mich war dies aber nach dem 1. Update von BF3 perfekt, ich hatte extremst selten Verbindungsabbrüche und auch vom Balancing hatte ich keine Probleme - ich weiß nicht, was in dieser Hinsicht immer gemeckert wird!? 
Schlimm sind dann immer die Camper, die sich mitm Sniper an einem Ende des Ganges verschanzen oder mit ner MG, z.B. in Metro, aber da kann auch ein Balancing-Update nicht viel ändern, da müsste man den Teams schon Intelligenzupdate verpassen, damit eine Hälfte um die Flanke läuft...

MfG


----------



## waterman1965 (1. Juni 2012)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Es lief vorher ohne Ausfälle. Habe das BS und alles andere neu installiert...........(neue SSD)


 Aber es muss ja irgendwo bei Dir im system der wurm drin sein. Ich würde mal schätzen bei den allermeisten, incl. mir, läuft das Game ohne Probleme.


----------



## TheHonk (1. Juni 2012)

Bis zum großen patch im März hatte ich auch nur Probleme... CTD.. Verlorene Verbindungen ... nicht gezählte Punkte usw.. naja.. derzeit ist es recht fein am laufen und ich hoffe das es sich mit dem neuen Patch nicht ändern wird.. aber mal eben back to topic.. werdet ihr euch das Premium-Paket holen ??


----------



## tfg95 (1. Juni 2012)

Schade das die USAS und das MK3A1 so schwach werden.


----------



## kero81 (1. Juni 2012)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Es lief vorher ohne Ausfälle. Habe das BS und alles andere neu installiert...........(neue SSD)


 
Hast du eine Intel CPU und evtl. eine Crucial C300? Schau mal an welchem Controller du die SSD hängen hast und ob du den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber in aktueller Version installiert hast. Du must ggf. LPM bei diesem Treiber deaktivieren.


----------



## Soylent (2. Juni 2012)

Man muss immer noch mit Melonen auf Ameisen schießen, wenn man auf 800m zielt. Zudem kann man als Sniper immer noch keine Minen zerstören... BF3 wurde mit jedem Patch schlechter, EA halt.


----------



## Mark 9 (2. Juni 2012)

Und weiter geht es mit dem verschlechtern des Spieles. Wer Wettet mit was diesesmal nicht geht? 

Ich sage 40% der angekündigten Änderungen werden nicht übernommen, 25 % sind nicht spürbar, 30 % sind verschlechterungen und der Rest geht ok. Dazu kommen noch so ca 4-5 neue Bugs dazu. 

(Ja ich weiß ich bin Optimist.)


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Juni 2012)

Soylent schrieb:


> Man muss immer noch mit Melonen auf Ameisen schießen, wenn man auf 800m zielt. Zudem kann man als Sniper immer noch keine Minen zerstören... BF3 wurde mit jedem Patch schlechter, EA halt.


 

Und was hat EA bitte mit dem Patch zu tun? Dice ist der Entwickler und EA ist nur der Publisher, ist doch egal was Dice macht einige werden es immer für schlecht halten wo es andere gut finden.

Es ist halt schwer es allen Recht zu machen

mfg


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Juni 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hast du eine Intel CPU und evtl. eine Crucial C300? Schau mal an welchem Controller du die SSD hängen hast und ob du den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber in aktueller Version installiert hast. Du must ggf. LPM bei diesem Treiber deaktivieren.



Bin dran.......


----------



## Westcoast (2. Juni 2012)

mal schauen was der neue patch mit sich bringt. grenade spam nervt echt ein bischen, soviele granaten explodieren in metro und man kann sich kaum bewegen.


----------



## MfDoom (2. Juni 2012)

Nett das der Rauch von den Rauchgranaten jetzt länger bleibt 
Was man ruhig wieder ändern könnte sind die Squadbefehle, die benutzt so doch keine Sau mehr. Nie ist irgendeine Flagge zum Angriff getaggt und wenn ich Squadleader bin ist es mir auch zu umständlich da im Eifer des Gefechts rumzuhantieren.



killer89 schrieb:


> Es ist doch sowieso unrealistisch, dass die  Sicht verschwimmt, wenn die Kugeln um einen herum fliegen. Nicht, dass  ich jetzt wüsste, wie das ist, aber bei mir verschwimmt die Sicht bei  einem vorbeifliegenden Fußball doch auch nicht... erst wenn ich ihn in  die  bekomme


 Klar verschwimmt in Echt nicht  die Sicht aber das man sich die Hosen vollscheisst wenn einem Kugeln um  die Ohren pfeifen ist doch wohl klar. Zumindest stelle ich mir das so  vor , da ist der verschwimm-effekt doch gar nicht so schlecht finde ich. Zumindest ist das nicht mit einem Fussball vergleichbar.


----------



## killer89 (2. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Fußball war jetzt ja auch auf die "Normalos" bezogen, denen sowas am ehesten um die Ohren fliegen könnte.

Klar scheißt man sich bestimmt die Hosen voll, aber Soldaten sind ja auch Profis, denen das dann eben nicht passieren sollte. Wie auch immer, klar muss man das irgendwie darstellen, in einem vernünftigen Maße ja auch ok, aber wie ich das jetzt hier gelesen hab, konnte man ja fast nix mehr sehen... (kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, lange net mehr richtig gezockt)

MfG


----------



## Hübie (3. Juni 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist doch normal, wenn man sehr viele Waffen einbaut, welche dann auch noch mit verschiedenem Equipment ausgestattet werden können. Das kann noch einige Monate dauern bis das gut ausbalanciert ist.
> 
> Als ein Trauerspiel würde ich das aber nicht bezeichnen.


 
In einer Industrie welche _deutlich_ mehr als Hollywood generiert ist das durch aus ein Trauerspiel. Keine Ahnung wie du das noch verteidigen kannst/willst?! 

Übrigens gabs mal RTP-Patches. Die haben nur bits geändert. Heute werden stumpf Dateien verteilt


----------



## storm41 (3. Juni 2012)

killer89 schrieb:


> Suppression Effekt? Was is das (und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit der Übersetzung  )
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Schön und gut, dass es Patches gibt, die auch Bugs beheben und vielleicht auch mal was kostenlos hinzufügen. Andererseits nervt es mich tierisch, zumal die Patches meist riesig sind und man mit einer 2 Mbit-Leitung surft. Dann hat man nen ganzen Tag nichts von nem teuer gekauften Spiel
> Gibt es da nicht andere Wege!?!!???
> ...


 
mit 2mbit schaffst du fast 1gb pro stunde,
selbst wenn der patch 2gb groß werden sollte brauchst du also keine 3 stunden (ich schätze eher mit weniger als 1gb)


----------



## killer89 (3. Juni 2012)

storm41 schrieb:


> mit 2mbit schaffst du fast 1gb pro stunde,
> selbst wenn der patch 2gb groß werden sollte brauchst du also keine 3 stunden (ich schätze eher mit weniger als 1gb)


 
Dazu müsste ich aber permanent die volle Leistung bekommen und ich dürfte nix am PC machen bzw. das Internet nicht anderweitig nutzen  ist allerdings reichlich blöd, wenn alle anderen Spiele dann Internet brauchen und sich ggf. auch noch ein Update ziehen wollen. In dem Falle bin ich eben ein recht ungeduldiger Mensch, weil ich eben nicht so viel Zeit habe fürs Zocken, die ich dann nicht mit warten verbringen will. 
Zu Zeiten von CoD2 war das noch schön, Spiel schnell gestartet, Serverauswahl aus dem Spiel, Connect auch innerhalb von 10 Sekunden und Updates gab's ingesamt 4, die allesamt nicht größer als 40 MB waren oder bei CoD4, wo es 7 Patches gab (11 - 71 MB, Ausnahme Patch 1.6 mit 289 MB, wo es aber auch neue Maps gab). 
Bei BF2 gabs 2 Patches (1 x 550 MB und lange Zeit später 1x 2 GB) und bei BC2 gabs auch mehrere Patches, einer davon 2,5 GB. Einige davon inkludierten sogar die älteren Patches, so dass man sogar die Wahl hatte den kompletten Patch zu laden oder nur die Neuerungen.
Klar, vom Umfang her und sicher auch vom Bugfixing waren die Patches nicht alle das Gelbe vom Ei, aber zumindest im Bereich Bugfixing übertrifft sich DICE leider auch nicht selbst bei BF3, wenn ich das hier so lese, was nicht alles überarbeitet wird.

MfG


----------



## GTA 3 (4. Juni 2012)

Wann kommt denn das Update ? Hab bei Origin nachgeschaut, bis jetzt ist noch nichts da fürn PC.


----------



## HorseT (4. Juni 2012)

Das möchte ich auch wissen


----------



## GTA 3 (4. Juni 2012)

Gerade gelesen:

"Battlelog will be down for maintenance on the 4th of June during these hours:
 7- 12 PDT
 10-15 EST
 15-20 GMT
 16-21 CET"

Was sind wir ? GMT wars oder ?


----------



## HorseT (4. Juni 2012)

nee, wir sind CET. Macht ja auch Sinn. Central European Time. Aber hey, bin ich ja selber ins Fettnäpfchen getreten  Oh gott, dann dauert das jetzt 5h? Na dann werd ich mich mal jetzt noch fix eine Runde ins virtuelle Gefecht stürzen


----------



## Yakuza (4. Juni 2012)

bin mal gespannt, wann es endlich losgeht..


----------



## Yakuza (4. Juni 2012)

Bei mir tut sich noch nix


----------



## kero81 (4. Juni 2012)

Es geht los wenn es los geht. Steht doch weiter oben der Zeitraum!!!


----------



## Yakuza (4. Juni 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Es geht los wenn es los geht. Steht doch weiter oben der Zeitraum!!!


 
Es war auch ein ironischer Beitrag..


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Juni 2012)

schön ist es.....hoffendlich....


----------



## Yakuza (5. Juni 2012)

läuft meiner Meinung nach deutlich flüssiger als davor.
Bis jetzt kann ich nichts negatives erkennen.


----------



## Killertofu (5. Juni 2012)

Yakuza schrieb:


> läuft meiner Meinung nach deutlich flüssiger als davor.
> Bis jetzt kann ich nichts negatives erkennen.


 
also bei mir geht nach dem patch gar nichts mehr, bei der kampagne bekomme ich ein sehr komisches standbild und beim multi sagts mir ich bin im spiel aber sehe nur ein schwarzes bild... scheint so als ob ich den ganzen schrott wieder runterladen muss, oder? Wuhu zum glück hab ich DSL 6000 und es dauert nur 2 tage -.-


----------



## xSunshin3x (5. Juni 2012)

Hab heute nacht auch geupdatet und jetzt lädt ers erneut runter.. keine Ahnung wieso.. und mit DSL 2k ist das auch nicht so feierlich :/


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Juni 2012)

killer89 schrieb:


> Suppression Effekt? Was is das (und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit der Übersetzung  )
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Schön und gut, dass es Patches gibt, die auch Bugs beheben und vielleicht auch mal was kostenlos hinzufügen. Andererseits nervt es mich tierisch, zumal die Patches meist riesig sind und man mit einer 2 Mbit-Leitung surft. Dann hat man nen ganzen Tag nichts von nem teuer gekauften Spiel
> Gibt es da nicht andere Wege!?!!???
> ...



Denke nicht, man kann ja auch nicht erwarten dass man jeden Patch per DVD zugeschickt bekommt

Eine 2Mbit Leitung ist halt schon ziemlich langsam, gibts ja fast nirgendwo mehr

Mit meiner 50Mbit Leitung gehts auf alle Fälle nicht so lange


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juni 2012)

Super Patch, super neues Layout....nur ich werde immer noch alle Nase lang zurück zum Desktop geworfen...


----------



## xSunshin3x (5. Juni 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Eine 2Mbit Leitung ist halt schon ziemlich langsam, gibts ja fast nirgendwo mehr


 Oh doch, die gibts leider noch viel zu oft in Deutschland... Aber wir müssen ja unbedingt das Geld den Griechen geben, bevor wir unsere eigene Infrastruktur ausbauen.. naja gehört nicht hier hin...



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Super Patch, super neues Layout....nur ich werde immer noch alle Nase lang zurück zum Desktop geworfen...


neues Layout? Meinst du das von Battlelog oder wurde auch ingame was verändert? Und könntest du kurz erzählen, wie sich Surpression jetzt verhält?


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juni 2012)

Ja das Battleloglayout...Mußte erstmal suchen, weil es anders aufgebaut ist.
Ingame konnte ich noch nicht testen, da ich ja ständig Abstürze habe und ein Spielgefühl nicht aufkommt.


----------



## xSunshin3x (5. Juni 2012)

Ah habs selbst gerade gesehen.. muss man sich wieder umgewöhnen, aber arg negatives fällt mit jetzt auf den ersten Blick nicht auf

und gerade kam die Meldung dass Battlelog um 15 Uhr wieder down geht für Wartungsarbeiten...



Edit// mist. muss wirklich nochmal das Update downloaden. Und die Downtime von Battlelog soll ja mind. eine halbe Stunde gehen, bis dahin ist der Patch drauf...


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juni 2012)

...und ich stürze immer noch ab.. es ist zum k....
Saß gerade als Helischütze...ich hab nichts mehr gefunden...muß erst mal auf nen Testserver


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. Juni 2012)

Hm Update dauert nur 15 min U Battlelog ist ja noch down bzw Wieder, Stimmt es das es Flüssiger läuft? als vorher?  Hab mein Phenom extra für meine HD6950 890MHz hochgezogen auf 4GHz  damit es nicht ganz so viel Limitiert.


----------



## xSunshin3x (5. Juni 2012)

Es läuft eigentlich ganz gut, nur kickt mich Punkbuster, sobald ich ca. 5 Minuten auf einem Server bin.. irgendwas mit "Ignoring MD5Tool Queries" und andere "Violationg Queries" dinger... :/
Manuelles updaten hilft wohl.... wäre jetzt bloß meine Connection nicht wieder so laggy... oh man.. :/


----------



## Saubatzen (6. Juni 2012)

Bei mir ist genau das gleiche Problem .... evtl. kommt nochmal nen hotfix.


----------



## MfDoom (6. Juni 2012)

komplette neuinstallation von Bf3 hat bei einem Kumpel von mir geholfen. jetzt läufts bei ihm wieder


----------



## killer89 (7. Juni 2012)

Toll, dass man ein Spiel für einen Patch neu installieren muss... na hoffentlich blüht mir das nicht...

MfG


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. Juni 2012)

Sehr schönes Update, läuft so, wie es von Anfang an hätte sein müssen! 

P.S. hab ne neues Gehäuse


----------



## GTA 3 (7. Juni 2012)

Âlso bei mir lieg alles einwandfrei nach dem Patch. Habe am selben Tag noch Premium gekauft. Keine Probleme!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Juni 2012)

Bei mir auch alles problemlos ....  Keine kicks etc. läuft sogar wirklich flüssiger. hab um die 15-20FPS mehr


----------



## killer89 (8. Juni 2012)

Äääh? Wie groß war/ist das Update? Bei mir lädt er grad 2 GB 

MfG


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Juni 2012)

killer89 schrieb:


> Äääh? Wie groß war/ist das Update? Bei mir lädt er grad 2 GB
> 
> MfG


 
Waren etwas über 2 GB bei mir, ist doch einiges dabei

mfg


----------



## DarkMo (8. Juni 2012)

wenn er 2gb zieht, sinds wohl.... 2gb wa? ^^


----------



## killer89 (8. Juni 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wenn er 2gb zieht, sinds wohl.... 2gb wa? ^^



Ich war verwirrt, weil ich mir das Premium-Paket gekauft hab und dachte, er zieht das gleich mit... und bevor ich wieder mecker.... 

Aber man überlege mal, dass man 1/10tel der benötigten Speicherkapazität des Ursprungsspiels nachträglich runterlädt und installiert...

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (8. Juni 2012)

ich denk mal, das wird das zweite addon scho gewesen sein. zumindest in teilen. also die maps da. soll ja bald losgehn für premium user.


----------



## GTA 3 (8. Juni 2012)

Jap und zwar morgen in 6 Minuten.


----------



## PAUI (9. Juni 2012)

lol die ersten Server mit Closed Quarters laufen schon, aber wenn ich Connecten will kommt, "benötigt zusätzliche erweiterung". und wenn ich auf weiter klicke geht auch nichts.

habe mir das Premium Pack geholt und da wird gesagt 2 wochen eher Zugriff auf neue karten also auch Server.


----------

